# One year today.....



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Since you left and passed on.
You never complained, and always took care of me.
You never left my side, and even gaurded me from strangers and even the toilet monster.
I never could hide from you even when I tried, You always won at hide and seek.
If I was not home you did not sleep, or eat and waited until I came home to take care of yourself. 
I am so sorry I was in the hospital the week before you passed. You were so depressed and did not want to eat, or sleep. I still feel so responsible and think this did not help what happened.
I still do not understand why you never complained and told us that you had something going on in your head. 
It was so sudden and hit me like a ton of bricks.
I thank you though for sending to me Casey - He is a wonderful puppy. I see so many traits in him that I saw in you. Such sweet and tender eyes, just like you. He helps me everyday. Then we also have Chloe and she is such a joy as well. 
Today is so hard but I am happy you are out of pain. What a wonderful pup you were. Run free Cassie. RIP my sweety.

Love Mommy,


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  She sounds like she was a wonderful and well loved friend!


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jag said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss.  She sounds like she was a wonderful and well loved friend!


 She was wonderful. She had a brain tumor and it was sudden. So hard to lose them.
I had a difficult time yesterday. Not only was it the anniversary of her death but the 47th wedding anniversary of my parents - which my mom lives with us and my father passed 4 years ago. Kind of a cloudy day. thank you for your comment.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It never stops hurting . All we can do is remember the good times and be thankful for the time we had


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## TurksPapa (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. She sounded amazing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. She sounds like a wonderful dog . I know she still watches you and Casey. I think sometimes when Lucky does something Daisy used to do she woofing in his ear.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

chloesmama2, I'm so sorry for your loss.

My little cat died just over a year ago from cancer and I too was in the hospital when he had to be put down. It was awful to not be there for him in the end and made it even harder to get over. I still can't believe he is gone.

I'm so sorry. From one pet owner to another ((hugs))


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

1 whole year and it still hurts like h*ll. 
I am sorry for your loss.
I dread stuff like this.
Huggles from me and my two.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

This was also the first pet that I had to tell the vet that we wanted to put her down. I know she was hurting because she was in a seizure at the time that they could not stop. She was sedated and still in a seizure because the tumor on her brain was causing it. 
She was everything to me- she did everything for me. I am now at home full time disabled. At that time I was working just before being put into the hospital. After that stay I have been permently put on disability. She would have loved to have me home everyday. 
Still so much emotion over it, they are only in our lives such a short time. I said I was not going to have another one after her and then only 12 hours later my sister cradled in my arms my lab/springer mix- Casey. He was exactly what I needed even though I did not know it then.
Thank you so much for the comments during this time.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Reminders are so hard to deal with. I have tried to bury the grief from the loss of my dogs last year. Then I got an email from Petsmart for a coupon for my boy's birthday toy and cried for an hour over it. I saw a video posted here of a member's female that looked so much like mine I was left suddenly sobbing. The pain doesn't seem to go away, nor the hole in your heart. I am getting one more boy... my 'dream' GSD. Life is just not complete without one by my side. I'm also now on disability...so I know how you feel. During the worst time in your life, a GSD can be the best thing. I'm terrified of anything going wrong with him, though. I hope your heart can heal. Don't bury the pain. It only seems to make it worse. Hugs and hope to you!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

so sorry for your loss, big hugs to you


----------

